# sellng rabbit meat



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok we butcherd our first rabbits today but there are more rabbits then we need. And i know people want to buy them but im not sure how safe i am on selling rabbit meat. I call some number for Missouri and she said if i stay under a thousand and only sell in Missouri im fine because rabbit meat not regulated in missouri so does anyone n mo sell rabbit meat for profit?


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

i've been selling processed rabbits since the mid to late 70's. getting ready to start again after a nine year hiatus.

my last rabbitry of thirty working does could not keep up with the demand. it's a slow process getting established, but once you do, it's a pretty good way to make a few extra bucks in your spare time.

grumpy.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm in MO, and have not yet sold any rabbit meat. I did run an ad for my chickens, saying that I also had rabbits for sale.

The chickens sold. Not the rabbits, though. 

What's good about rabbits, if I understand correctly, is that you don't have to sell them directly from the farm, like you do chickens. If you sell at farmer's markets, you could bring some frozen rabbits in a cooler and see if there's any interest. Also, place an ad in your local Advertiser or other publication.

Which reminds me. Have a couple of rabbits to butcher, and a mess of chickens to process. (I love the Whizbang Chicken Plucker!)


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello i talked to a lady that sells at the farmers market and told me there is a big demand for rabbit meat and were the first ones to have rabbits. So if there is no laws about selling there we might set there and sell. I asked about selling meat cause my rabbit friend shes been my mentor told me not to. But ive got rabbits eating a hole in my wallet so something has to happen


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mamato3 said:


> Hello i talked to a lady that sells at the farmers market and told me there is a big demand for rabbit meat and were the first ones to have rabbits. So if there is no laws about selling there we might set there and sell. I asked about selling meat cause my rabbit friend shes been my mentor told me not to. But ive got rabbits eating a hole in my wallet so something has to happen


Why would your mentor tell you NOT to sell the meat? It's good, healthy food, and many people want just that.

Where in MO are you (N, S, E, W?) I'm looking for a list of farmer's markets, and don't want to go all the way to St Joe.


----------



## deeremom (Mar 13, 2013)

Missouri does have laws regarding the sell of rabbit meat to the consumer.  

https://www.sos.mo.gov/adrules/csr/current/2csr/2c30-10.pdf

Here is the PDF File so that you can print the law out and have it on hand. Be aware that not all Counties allow meat sales at Farmers Markets, so you will need to check with your county and city as well to be safe.


----------

